# Street for sale,,,   Slightly used



## cda (Aug 8, 2017)

Conarb at it again



https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...presidio-terrace-street-sells-90-k/547872001/


----------



## fatboy (Aug 8, 2017)

$90K, not bad for a street.......


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 8, 2017)

Sweet! "Residents, via their HOA, are responsible for paying for the street’s maintenance and, as with any other private property, tax."

theguardianlandlordtrobles


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 8, 2017)

Since the HOA no longer owns it they are no longer responsible to pay for the upkeep. the big question i think is do the property homeowners still have a legal ROW to access their homes if not it will be a very costly legal issue


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2017)

Depends is it true private property

As in could he fence it off

Or is there also legal / city requirements to allow access


----------



## ICE (Aug 8, 2017)

I wonder what the auctioneer thought about selling a street. 

The security guard is going to need a cash register.

I wonder if a permit is required for a parade on a private street.

It could be a flea market on Saturdays. ...... Once would be enough.

Government at it's finest.


----------



## conarb (Aug 8, 2017)

cda said:


> Conarb at it again



Close, an old girlfriend from college lives nearby in Presidio Heights, not Presidio Terrace *in this house*, her RA was Diane Goldman (you know her as Feinstein) and she told her to stay away from me.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 9, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> Since the HOA no longer owns it they are no longer responsible to pay for the upkeep. the big question i think is do the property homeowners still have a legal ROW to access their homes if not it will be a very costly legal issue


Generally, in the cases of private ways, each property owner would have deeded access. Typically the planning department ensures this prior to approval of the subdivision.


----------



## steveray (Aug 9, 2017)

Access is typically by right, but flat out "use" like parking, is not guaranteed....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 9, 2017)

This sounds a bit like "I have some ocean view property for sale in Arizona" to me. 

Does CA have any HOA laws on the books? Did someone find a loophole?


----------

